# Audient id14 vs Audient id22 vs roland mobileua vs apogee groove



## Rey (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello. I'm thinking of getting either of this 4 to improve my pc audio quality for hifi / Hi-res music listeningand hobby music making and playing. Please help me decide which sound will I be satisfied with? Via headphone and computer speakers edifier(no monitors yet) and altec Lansing atp3. Your votes are truly appreciated!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 14, 2018)

For listening, probably any of those would do. For music making and recording, I would say the Audient ID22 interface is the best 'option' or most flexible. I plan to get this in future as it has insert points, so I can use external effects or other microphone preamps, if I choose,


----------



## Rey (Apr 14, 2018)

Morning Coffee said:


> For listening, probably any of those would do. For music making and recording, I would say the Audient ID22 interface is the best 'option' or most flexible. I plan to get this in future as it has insert points, so I can use external effects or other microphone preamps, if I choose,


Thanks for the suggestion. How's the headphone amp on id22 any good?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 14, 2018)

I don't have the Audient ID22, it will be a future purchase. I have a Tascam UH-7000, which I think is a quality interface with a good headphone amp, but lacks insert points and DI input which the Audient ID22 offers.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 15, 2018)

I have the Audient iD22 and it is a wonderful audio interface. Previously had a RME Fireface 800, and I love the pres and converters of the Audient even better. The headphone amp is also very good.

Here is a useful link about the differences between iD14 and iD22 :

https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/ho...ference-between-the-audient-id22-the-new-id14

If you don't need the extra analog and optical Outputs and the Insert Points, I would recommand the id14, which is cheaper and has the Scroll Control technology.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm gonna vote ID14 because that's what I've been using while on the move. I'm not sure if the ID14 is much better than the other options you've provided. In my experience, the ID14 has been a solid device, no hardware or software issues thus far even after a bit of rough handling.



Rey said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. How's the headphone amp on id22 any good?


I believe it can power a 250ohm headphones without any problems.

From Audient website:

_"Higher impedance headphones generally need greater voltage from the source to drive them - which can be found in beefy headphone amps and audio interfaces with higher power rails, such as our very own iD14 & iD22."
_
https://support.audient.com/hc/en-us/articles/205565985-Audient-Headphone-Amplifiers-Safe-SPL-Levels


----------



## Rey (Apr 15, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> I have the Audient iD22 and it is a wonderful audio interface. Previously had a RME Fireface 800, and I love the pres and converters of the Audient even better. The headphone amp is also very good.
> 
> Here is a useful link about the differences between iD14 and iD22 :
> 
> ...



From the picture it doesn't seem like it has RCA outputs for speakers, only balanced or unbalanced output and optical. I wonder how would I connect my altec Lansing with one audio jack cable(the green cap) on both ends to? Microphone jack on the Audient maybe?


----------

